

Guy Steele Interviews John McCarthy, Father of Lisp (2009) - jaredsohn
http://www.infoq.com/news/2009/04/Steele-Interviews-John-McCarthy

======
groovy2shoes
I heard "This is Guy Steele standing in for Alan Kay", and I thought it was an
obscure joke. I felt exceedingly nerdy for getting the joke. Then I realized
it wasn't a joke at all.

I still feel exceedingly nerdy.

------
leppie
Terrible audio, wish I could bear it though. Really wanted to listen.

~~~
ajanuary
There's a full, though poor quality, transcript. That's what I ended up using.

